# Dog allergies



## mitzibear (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone who is allergic to dogs own a cockerpoo? Do you get on ok? Cockerpoos are low/non shedding and meant to be a good choice for those allergic to dogs. Would be good to hear some feedback.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know a woman whos sone is very alergic to dogs, he didnt react to their first cockapoo, but reacted to their second when he was a puppy and has had no reaction to their third.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm allergic to dogs that moult and nearly every dog who has ever licked my wrists makes me itch.

I have friends who have minature schnauzers/labradoodles which don't moult and never had a problem with them.

I went for a poodle cross bred specifically because of allergies. I've had Millie for 11 weeks now. I did get a little itchy rash for a few days on my neck where she would muzzle me, but that has completely gone. I cuddle and get up really close to her every day and not a single allergic sneeze or wheeze.

It really was a leap of faith and I know not everyone is so lucky, but have to say its the best thing I've done.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My friend is allergic to dog hair, and when we had our cocker spaniel she'd be sneezing and have itchy eyes within 30 mins, now we have cockapoo's and they don't affect her at all


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

We chose a cockapoo because one of my boys is asthmatic - he is allergic to dogs and most other animals and get very itchy/wheezy.

He is absolutely fine with Maisie, no problems at all.  Her coat is quite curley and "poodley".

I would recommend choosing the most curley pup.

If its the dog hair or dander (from skin) you are allergic to then you should be fine with a cockapoo. If its the saliva, then you would probably still have a problem.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mitzibear (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to respond, really useful info, thank you


----------

